# Advice regarding purchase of DSLR



## tripleclutch (Mar 2, 2014)

My cousin is a photography enthusiast, and he has asked me for advice on buying his first DSLR. I've gone through various reviews on the Internet, and I'm considering a Nikon D5100 for him. A friend of mine is also willing to sell his D5100 to me for 30k ( with 18-55mm kit lens plus an UV filter). 
So my question is that is the Nikon D5100 worth the purchase, especially its been almost three years since its launch? If it is worth the buy, do I go for the second hand purchase, or for a new one?
If not, are there any better DSLR recommendations?
Budget 30k-35k (extendable till 40k if required)
Thanks in advance


----------



## srkmish (Mar 2, 2014)

D5100 is superb. Also, its available for 26k brand new on amazon with kit lens. 

Examples of great pics produced by D5100 below. Mind you, the lens makes a great impact as well. So with 26k u are getting a great cam and the rest u can invest on lenses. 

500px / Search


----------



## nac (Mar 2, 2014)

srkmish said:


> D5100 is superb. Also, its available for 26k brand new on amazon with kit lens.


 Why 30k for a second hand while you can get brand new for 26k even if the used one is just a week old.


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 2, 2014)

You can definitely go for a D5200+kit ...It will fall in your budget and it have some awesome features.


----------



## kaz (Mar 3, 2014)

@tripleclutch get the D5200 with kit. I bought mine at 36.5k from Amazon 
You need to keep checking because when the seller (ABC Camera World) has the D5200 in stock at that price, it disappears within a few hours


----------



## tripleclutch (Mar 3, 2014)

Thanks for the advice guys
I talked to my cousin about the D5200 available for 36k, but he told me that he would like to spend as less as possible, so he wants to opt for the D5100. 
Are D5100 and D5200 miles apart in terms of performance and features?


----------



## nac (Mar 3, 2014)

tripleclutch said:


> but he told me that he would like to spend as less as possible, so he wants to opt for the D5100.


Then he can check out 1100D for ~19k.


----------



## satinder (Mar 4, 2014)

tripleclutch said:


> I talked to my cousin about the D5200 available for 36k, but he told me that he would like to spend as less as possible, so he wants to opt for the D5100.
> Are D5100 and D5200 miles apart in terms of performance and features?



Performance means output i.e. 
Picture is almost same.

But Features wise 5200 is great.
New specs hardware & software both make it costly. 
These makes it easy to get good pics with less difficulty.


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 4, 2014)

D5200 is said to have better picture quality then even D7100...and also D5200 have focus and metering from D7000 ...which is good.


----------



## ash63425 (Mar 6, 2014)

HomeShop18 is having good collection of cameras and even they offer one day discounts on the complete range along with cameras. Also you can check the link to be updated about the latest discounts www.couponshacker.in/homeshop18-coupons


----------



## nac (Mar 6, 2014)

^ Don't fall for the term "discount". Most of the cameras are selling close to MRP. You can find cheaper price from other online sellers. May be for few products pricing are fine, but not for all.


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 6, 2014)

ooh and I thought  ash63425 is just a spammer but he is a real member


----------



## raja manuel (Mar 6, 2014)

Nevertheless, I did get a significant discount from Homeshop18.


----------



## tripleclutch (Mar 6, 2014)

thanks for all the replies guys
My cousin has decided to go for the D5100 for 26k. Said he'd invest 10k on lenses and other equipment


----------



## nac (Mar 6, 2014)

tripleclutch said:


> My cousin has decided to go for the D5100 for 26k. Said he'd invest 10k on lenses and other equipment


Nice decision.


----------



## xtremevicky (Mar 7, 2014)

tripleclutch said:


> thanks for all the replies guys
> My cousin has decided to go for the D5100 for 26k. Said he'd invest 10k on lenses and other equipment



50mm 1.8G is present for 9K. 

You may want to point him there.


----------



## ash63425 (Mar 7, 2014)

tripleclutch said:


> thanks for all the replies guys
> My cousin has decided to go for the D5100 for 26k. Said he'd invest 10k on lenses and other equipment



wish to see some masterpieces soon....


----------



## izzikio_rage (Mar 7, 2014)

I'm pretty sure you should introduce him to the photography threads on these forums.


----------

